# Look what I caught



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_1583.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_1583.jpg" border="0" alt="Look what I caught"></a>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That must have been fun to release.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Are those broken bands. . . AKA cotton mouth? ? ? ? If so I hope that you cut your line and hoped that the hook dropped out.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

It could be a cotton mouth (aka water moccasin). Because it is still early spring, they tend to get darker as the summer go along, almost like tanning. They typically are pretty thick though and it's hard to tell by the pic. Any way you look at it, like Cdog said, it would make one heck of a release! Better Chris than me!!!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I think that is a common water snake. Non-poinsonous, but very agressive.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

yea i think he'da kept that crankbait. hate to say it but nahh not for me


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I know it isn't a cottonmouth and I think that RAYTOGS is correct in his identification.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

banded water snake. They will bite. I bet the fight was interesting. I got a moc on a flyrod that was 18-20" and I thought it was an 8lb bass. Try a 3lb bullfrog(ate a "superfrog") That thing pulled me all over the lake. LOL


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes it is a water snake. Story goes I was tormenting the thing riding my boat in circles around it (not wanting or trying to hurt it) just messing with it. It swam under my boat and when it came out the other side I slapped at it with my rod not thinking about the lure. Needless to say he twisted and wrapped its self half way up my rod biting the lure and anything else that got close.At this time I took notice that it didn't have any FANGS. I felt real bad. I gave it some line eased it into the boat, CAREFULLY put my jacket over its head and removed the hooks. It wasted no time getting away from me and my boat. I WILL NOT EVER DO THAT AGAIN! I Promise!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Any way you look at it, it's a good story to tell and have pics to back it up!


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I wasn't too happy to read that you were tormenting a lesser creature. I am glad to see that you found remorse and vow not to do so again. Good story and pic too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bet ya that was a Kodak moment.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

untangle him and use him for a live snake topwater bait


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Chris, you shoulda known better than to f with that thing. 

Too funny.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LMAO. Walk in the woods see things that live there. Cotton mouth on a flyrod was fun for me. We both lived. Good pull I bet


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Not the most fun I've ever had, but it did get the heart going a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

nice catch


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

bad karma to torment a creature right before "judgement day" on Saturday !


----------

